# B&D Dog Walking Services



## B&D Dog Walking (Aug 7, 2018)

B&D Professional Dog Walking Services is a professional, friendly and experienced dog walking company that puts the care and happiness of your dog first by delivering a first class personal service as the number one priority. We have a team of wonderful walkers based in Keston/Bickley/Hayes/sanderstead,south Croydon/Purley (if your area is not covered, please make an enquiry as we care for surrounding areas) and truly believe that we offer the best possible service for your dog.

B&D core philosophy is to treat every dog as if it was our own. So while your busy London life takes you here, there and everywhere, your pooch is in the best possible hands: being walked by a reliable and responsible walker, playing games, having fun in the park/woods and being cuddled. We like to make sure our dogs are not only tired and stimulated by their walks, but are also made to feel very special. Contact Sarah 07956942175


----------

